# Share your experience using Aquabid



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am considering using Aquabid for the first time. With verification that my seller is reputable, what can I expect using this service? I have had positive correspondence about it with one member, I'm wondering how the rest of you have faired?

Thanks!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had maybe upwards of 10 transactions and never had a problem.

That said, I never to any business with anyone that dosen't have a review of that has a negative review and I always clarify shipping costs and that we are in Vancouver Canada before placing the order


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Blackbar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am considering using Aquabid for the first time. With verification that my seller is reputable, what can I expect using this service? I have had positive correspondence about it with one member, I'm wondering how the rest of you have faired?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought a couple of times in the past. It was fine.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used in the past and have never had any problems. I continue to order from the same sources now.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and I have never had a problem. One seller we have purchased from a couple of times has a hard time understanding why a Canadian wants something shipped to the US, but have had nothing but possitive experiences.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't tried aqua bid but i did try ebay, I bought from a seller that also sold on aquabid. I didn't have the best of experiences but I didn't write a neg because I got my money back.


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

I've always flirted with the idea of buying fish on aquabid, but the shipping always seems to be the deal breaker. There are lots of angelfish from American breeders, and Bettas from Asian breeders that I would love to bid on. But shipping to Vancouver seems really expensive. For example, for those of you who have had Bettas shipped to Vancouver, what am I looking at to ship a fish here from Asia? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Rometiklan said:


> I've always flirted with the idea of buying fish on aquabid, but the shipping always seems to be the deal breaker. There are lots of angelfish from American breeders, and Bettas from Asian breeders that I would love to bid on. But shipping to Vancouver seems really expensive. For example, for those of you who have had Bettas shipped to Vancouver, what am I looking at to ship a fish here from Asia? Thanks for any information you can provide.


For bettas from Thailand being sold on Aquabid you would be looking at around $60 for Fedex plus an additional transhipping fee of $10 per fish.


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

Thanks CAF for the info. When you factor in the $25-$50 for the Betta, that's over $100 for a single fish. Mind you, some of those fish are absolute stunners, but probably too rich for my blood. I may have to pass on it, and get my Betta from local sources.


----------



## ~Michelle~ (Jun 18, 2010)

I've never had a problem with aquabid I've ordered plants and snails both came through no problems and very healthy!! ~S~


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

my experience with aquabid is - the best prices are from regular companys. so i just use it to find a company and then order directly from the company. however since its all in the states, the shipping is ridiculous. group order is the way to go, or buy in canada


----------

